# New to HTS. Looking for advice on a "3.1" budget system (in Canada).



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,
First post here, but I've been doing a lot of reading.

I'm looking for a receiver and 3.1 speaker system for about $600. Reason I say 3.1 is because I already have 2 in-wall rear speakers that I'd like to use (don't have room for free-standing).

Not looking for anything crazy, but "hopefully" something with network and bluetooth.

Room is about 11' x 15' (seating is along the short wall). TV is in a wall unit, so front speakers would be bookshelf (not stand or wall mounted). Sub would have to be wireless to put near couch, otherwise it would be near the wall unit.

Preferably I'd like to buy from BestBuy - only because I have a $500 gift card I'd like to use.


a) Should I buy a 5.1 speaker system for $350, and have 2 extra speakers? 

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=197e581317d16d8af73e9bcf77f6a81aen02



Or buy 3.1 individual speakers for about $330?

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=90eb095b50b4826a758be913c2dfd564en02

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=286b7f905b74c93ad52f3bc272602129en02

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=dc30920e6511e3c02ead0b49f3b764b9en02


I'd love front speakers in white to match my wall unit, but they seem almost non-existent.




b) Receiver:

$250
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=204a3d3b0b1007e504eb129f365bc4b9en02

$350
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=9e473792a8fa0bc179ec189e9c6b7a53en02

If this ever goes on sale for $100 off it looks promising. Even though reviews on that site are so-so. 
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=6ea73a902b67f4067e2713f819c89c34en02

I've seen complete 5.1 HTIB systems within my budget, but everywhere I've ready say to stay away from these. For example for $499:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=61722fce840a9d2c5efaa25ac39b14aeen02



Am I on the right track here? Any suggestions considering my limitations? I'm not in a rush but hope to be all set up before the end of the year.

Thanks!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't seem to open the links, however, $600 for a Receiver, 2 mains, 1 center and a sub @ Bestbuy is "home theater in a box" territory. Personally I would try and sell the gift card and go shopping on Kijiji or other used site. Looking at the GTA kijiji I can see speakers from paradigm, PSB, Klipish, Wharfedale. And a receiver like this one
http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...m-7-1-DENON-DVD-Mp3-Player-W0QQAdIdZ522982594


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

OK links fixed - sorry about that.

I can see how used would be the best deal but I'm very hesitant to buy used complex electronics. I don't know how I'd test all the features properly before buying.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok here goes. Bestbuy has a beat any price policy so....
Klipsch B-10 main speakers (go to shopbot.ca and look them up they are $170 at memory express)
Klipsch C-10 center channel (shopbot - Hook bag $176)
Onkyo TX-NR414 (shopbot - Hook bag $393) without network there is the TX-SR313 for $233

Yes that is over your budget and no subwoofer but it that or the Onkyo HTIB for $550 on amazon (609 on bestbuy they will match)

The only other thing I can advise is to go there and listen to all the speakers that will fit into your wall unit, try very hard to match the front 3 speakers (same brand, same size woofers). Pick the 2 sets you like the most and compare their price to what is on shopbot then get them to price match. Recievers look at Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha and if none of those fit in your price Harman Kardon

Good Luck


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Be careful with best buys match price guarantee.. They are very technical with each item, I didn't want to wait for an optical cable so I found a cheap one on amazon that BB carried but because it wasn't sold by amazon warehouse they would not accept the match, so I put it back and ordered from monoprice(which in the end is always the best site for cords)


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

I just spent over 3 hours researching Andre's suggestions, and what feels like 100 others.

Seems pricing speakers separately gets expensive fast so maybe I'll just focus on a 5.1 speaker set and put the extra 2 speakers in my basement (or have 4 fronts). Then buy a receiver separately. Seems Onkyo and Yamaha have the best values (although HK AVR1700 looked promising for a while).

I imagine this is the time of year to buy so I'll keep my eyes on the flyers. I just want to be prepared when the sale happens so I'm ready to pull the trigger - so the researching never ends...


----------

